# Is my laptop Dedicated GPU dead ?



## rajesh00 (Feb 26, 2013)

2 days back i purchased Sony vaio laptop

Sony VAIO SVE14A15FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

It has a switchable graphics HD 3000 with HD 7570g/7670M...At first i thought the dedicated graphics will be used in high graphic contents like games,till then HD 3000 will get used(Acc to the comment on flipkart ) and intel graphics taking 1.8gb out of 4GB of my RAM...

I tried playing COD MW3 and checked cpu-z to see it changes to Radeon 7670m but nothing happened..Even GPU-Z shows nothing about GPU,it just stops at GPU-Z logo and my lap fan starts screaming...

I don't understand the situation..First i don't see any games or app using radeon 7670m(Catalyst drivers are installed).Second Intel HD 3000 sharable graphics is eating my RAM by taking 1GB-2.8GB RAM (max)..

Here are some graphics info images..







I'm unable to change anything in Bios in other there is no option to change the Integrated graphics memory nor using dedicated graphics for all apps....Now It seems like GPU is dead or not responding for some reason..I tried using GPU-Z in my friend's sony laptop it shows clearly about GPU info...


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 26, 2013)

You need to update drivers to make ur card recognize new games under high performance apps. Get the latest driver frm sony or go for leshcatt's.
Everything being displayed is through the intel card so it uses shared ram and same for me too. GPU-z doesn't open simply like that in amd switchable graphic laptops same for mine too. You need to run game first then alt tab and open gpu-z press ok for opengl error n then it will show up. The fan kept blowing loud for me too bcoz gpu-z just doesn't open the normal way, stops at logo and consumes processor usage as seen frm task manager.


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 26, 2013)

shadow said:


> You need to update drivers to make ur card recognize new games under high performance apps. Get the latest driver frm sony or go for leshcatt's.
> Everything being displayed is through the intel card so it uses shared ram and same for me too. GPU-z doesn't open simply like that in amd switchable graphic laptops same for mine too. You need to run game first then alt tab and open gpu-z press ok for opengl error n then it will show up. The fan kept blowing loud for me too bcoz gpu-z just doesn't open the normal way, stops at logo and consumes processor usage as seen frm task manager.



R u sure its not a problem with the GPU?

Between how do i save my Windows 7 to a dvd that came pre-installed with my laptop..If i can save it to DVD,will it be a bootable file to install afterwards when need in case if i format...?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn sure not any problem with gpu.Have you selected high performance in switchable graphics??? In intel+radeon combo in laptops, some games refuse to run on dedicated gpu even after selecting high performance. All you can do is update your drivers. As for win 7 backup,do  you have any sony recovery software preinstalled in your laptop?


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 27, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Damn sure not any problem with gpu.Have you selected high performance in switchable graphics??? In intel+radeon combo in laptops, some games refuse to run on dedicated gpu even after selecting high performance. All you can do is update your drivers. As for win 7 backup,do  you have any sony recovery software preinstalled in your laptop?



Nope...But there is an assist key and a 'Sony care' software...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2013)

i doubt OP can update drivers as Sony uses some modded Catalyst driver and default one (downloaded from AMD website) won't be compatible. so running the game in high performance mode from CCC is the only way.

not sure if leshcat's drivers will install properly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

rajesh00 said:


> Between how do i save my Windows 7 to a dvd that came pre-installed with my laptop..If i can save it to DVD,will it be a bootable file to install afterwards when need in case if i format...?



You don't need to create os media as long as recovery partition is there.  just boot into it by hitting f10 key at the time of booting.


----------



## rajesh00 (Mar 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> You don't need to create os media as long as recovery partition is there.  just boot into it by hitting f10 key at the time of booting.



So no need to save OS..There is an option recovery media in vaio care that lets you save into optical drive or USB..
Should i check it,if it backup everything or not?



Sam said:


> i doubt OP can update drivers as Sony uses some modded Catalyst driver and default one (downloaded from AMD website) won't be compatible. so running the game in high performance mode from CCC is the only way.
> 
> not sure if leshcat's drivers will install properly.



All drivers are up-to-date already...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

rajesh00 said:


> So no need to save OS..There is an option recovery media in vaio care that lets you save into optical drive or USB..
> Should i check it,if it backup everything or not?


Yeah it will back up everything. Thats wat I was talking about. Though recovery partition is there, create a backup since you don't know when will your hard drive give up.
Did you solve your graphics problem?


----------

